# Male Hedgie with Swollen tail, anus, and abdomen



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Our boy is 2 years old. He had been having some diarrhea troubles due to change in food. However this evening, I noticed something very odd about his backside, that has now got me more worried than ever. His tail is protruding out and it is red, appears to be a little swollen and has a read ring around it. I keep looking and his anus is swollen also. So I am thinking it is got to be the diarrhea that is making him sore. Keep checking and flip him on his belly, and his whole lower abdomen is enlarged. I gave him a foot bath in warm water just to see if he was going and he pooped a lot in the tub, and it was formed when he did it.

I have read different things about male hedgehogs getting things stuck or lodged in the penile shaft. Does his swollen, tail, anus, and abdomen sound like there could be something lodged? The only thing it could be in the cat litter we use, a cheaper Petco brand, clay I think. I have tried looking for other types of little and can't find anything that works well for all of our hedgies.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I was reading about your food/poo issues in the nutrition post first, then saw this one in health. 

My thought is that, even with diarrhea, hedgie probably shouldn't be all bloated & swollen. If he were mine, I'd bring him to his vet because what you're describing is sounding pretty scary and is beyond my ability to do anything on my own. In the meanwhile, I'd stop using the kitty litter and replace it with something that will help you see what's going on a bit better. Put plain paper towels in his litter box. They'll help you to see if there's any off color marks (eg, green for stress poops, red for blood) more easily. 

I hope everything works out okay for your little guy.


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Well tried replacing the cat litter with a paper towel and that will not work anymore. It was completely shredded and looked like it was half eaten. His dropping are normal in color, just not consistency. I did notice something strange though when cleaning his cage. We use the fleece liners and change them every day to every other day depending on the hedgehog. The male we change every day. When I was changing his liner, I noticed under his igloo that he had a perfectly round, very smelly wet spot. Is it possible he is peeing on his liner, and laying in it is causing the swelling? Just thinking of other options. He is in good health otherwise, eats, drinks, goes potty, runs on his wheel, ect.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

is the litter you used "clumpable" if so he could have something stuck and I'll go to the vet (I'd go to the vet anyway...)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Considering you were using clay litter, I too would be worried that something is stuck somewhere. And along with the diarrhea, the litter could have been sticking to him, causing irritation. Clay litter with small pieces are very not ideal for boys.

I too would suggest a good vet check, perhaps even to go as far as some sort of ultrasound(or whatever they would use), to make sure there are no internal blockages. 

If you weren't using clay litter, I would suggest rubbing some vaseline around his tail and bum, but I'd be worried about the litter sticking to him more.


----------

